# Question for coati breeders



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello there.

So it's this year that I'll be breeding coatis for the first time (hopefully). I keep on pleading with Wills and Kate to get it on, but so far it's no go. I realise it's quite early on in the year, but with a freakishly large number of births in zoos all over the winter, the whole breeding calendar seems to be out of sync!

Here are my questions:

When do you usually expect your coatis to be going at it like knives?

And is there anything that I can be doing to encourage them? (I heard that they'd been showing Edinburgh's pandas some panda porn). Or are they just generally randy animals and when the season comes, they'll shag anything that moves?

Any other breeding/birthing tips for coatis would be most welcome:2thumb:

(After all, most of the literature round about seems to come from the US, and they're idiots with regards to coati care as far as I can see...declawing/defanging etc)

Ta x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

It was very obvious with ours as the male was constantly rubbing his genitalia on the ground, branches etc and making a lot of grunting noises, we never actually saw them mating they seemed to like to be private, then all of a sudden the female didn't want him near her and became very vocal if he so much as looked at her!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Sallie.:2thumb: What month did all this start?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

end of Feb,their behaviour changed overnight!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Brill, ta:2thumb:

Might start giving 'em oysters, and playing bow-chicca-wow-wow music to put 'em in the mood!


----------

